# 10-30 fps faster



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Bow turbo*

May be talking about the bow turbo...careful what you put it on.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I think the bow turbo basically add lbs to your bow, havnt heard much good about them.


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

most people say it just extends the draw length of the bow...thats why its faster....also one thing to note is that most if not all bow companies will void your warranty if you put one on your bow


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Didnt some one on here do a write up?Ill try to find it


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

its simple the bow turbo simply restricts the cable from moving backword this in part adds more pressure to your cable and also adds poundage to your bow. when tighting the pressure on the cable it also increases your draw lengh. basically it does the same thing that Twisting the hell out of your cables would do


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

the only way to get those kind of speeds is add pounds,dl, or a lighter arrow!


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds perfect for Ross, they could use the extra speed.


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

It's magic. The guys that love them will tell you it does nothing to the bow but make it faster. Not sure how it does it without adding DL and increasing poundage? 

As stated above, check with your bow manufacterer as it will probably void any warranty you have.


SCFox


----------



## mojomaniac (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe its crackers magic dust.



SCFox said:


> It's magic. The guys that love them will tell you it does nothing to the bow but make it faster. Not sure how it does it without adding DL and increasing poundage?
> 
> As stated above, check with your bow manufacterer as it will probably void any warranty you have.
> 
> ...


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

Interestingly enough, if you look at the turbow or bow turbo or *** they are calling it, they shot a 337gr arrow through a 74lb bow, and got like 380 fps. 

So effectively they are adding poundage, and maintaining arrow weight. Doesn't seem like a good idea to me. At 74lbs, you should be shooting at least a 370 gr arrow.

If you want to hunt with one, thats fine. But if you go to an IBO tourny, watch out, as you are technically cheating.

CG


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for all of the input. I will try it and let you know.:darkbeer:


----------



## semichrmd86 (Feb 2, 2010)

i'm sorry, i don't have any personal experience with this product, but it kinda reminds me of a leaf blower turbo for a car, sure it probably works for a little bit, but do you really wanna chance it?:tongue:


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

i bought one last year put it on my hoyt hypertec it added 6 lbs. dl did'nt change. i brought it back down the 6 lbs, i love it. it is smoother. just order the new 2010 model suppose to be better let you know


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

hht01 said:


> i bought one last year put it on my hoyt hypertec it added 6 lbs. dl did'nt change. i brought it back down the 6 lbs, i love it. it is smoother. just order the new 2010 model suppose to be better let you know



so whats the word bird


----------



## shortdraw1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I've heard that it makes a nice roller conversion, even if you don't get the speed your looking for.


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=823090


----------



## LUCKYDUX (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw that but it turned negative pretty quick...I don't need speed just curious I guess. It seems like it would be a step up from the cable guard and maybe smoother???


----------



## drayegon (Jun 9, 2009)

*How do you spell Perpetual Motion?*

The idea of getting something for nothing always amazes me. Not one of this type of product every seems to do what they claim for it. Funny thing is the folks that do buy one and like it. Generally like it for a different reason than the Manufacturer tried to sell them on. I do not have anything good or bad on this item. Still the folks that really seemed to like the item liked it for reasons other than the speed increase. One guy actually backed his Bow's draw poundage down by the 6pounds it gained. Still what he really liked was the smoothness. On that basis for advertising and sale I might even think of buying one my self. Or would have until I got my New bow. Dang that Maxxim 35 from Hoyt. That big boy Tbone was the one that got me thinking about it a month back. 

I know Tbone has been loosing a lot of weight well I have also. I dropped 40 pounds in the last 5 months. Twenty of those came since last fall when I picked up a compound bow and started throwing sticks at apples. My back injury has even gotten better. I started pulling at 40 pounds and am over 60 in my old bow. Now after getting my new Bow last week I have had to drop back to 50 and start building the change because of where the draw poundage curve hits me.I am back to 55 in just 4 days.

Other than having a much flatter shooting Bow is there any reason someone can give me for shooting heavier than say 60 pounds. I hope to get up to 70 again. I used to shoot as high as 100 on my old Bear Grizzly. I got it back in the late 60's. Even Papa Bear asked me back then why I wanted to go that High. The only thing I could say was you never know when you might run into an elephant! He did chuckle at that one. Those of you too young to have ever seen Fred at a Outdoor Show missed the bast in the world of Archery. Just think of how many folks still shoot with a "Three Forks Stetson " hat.

73
dray


----------



## hht01 (Jan 29, 2010)

got the new one its a little tighter on the cable bar the new angle is real nice.still added 5 pounds dw and no dl change.the bow shoot real nice.will put one on all my bows all 6.


----------

